# Nc turtle law



## bmt123 (Mar 31, 2013)

So I live in north Carolina and I want to breed eastern box turtles. I know i am allowed to posses them my question is if I do breed them could I sell the babies in north Carolina. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## theelectraco (Mar 31, 2013)

I think you should be able to (don't quote me on it, hopefully someone else replies), but babies are suppose to be advertised as " for educational purposes only"


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 31, 2013)

From a turtle forum:

"There is actually a NC "Turtle Law" and it is SB 825 from 2003. It states that you cannot have more than 4 turtles from the families of Emydidae and Trionychidae. It also states that it is prohibited for "commercial taking" however it defines commercial taking as: "the taking, possession, collection, transportation, purchase or sale of five or more individual turtles or terrapins from either of the two families of reptiles described in this section." So basically you can only have 4 turtles (by my interpritation its 4 per person) from the two families and so as long as you are not over that then you are good. The SB 825 "Turtle Law" can be found by googling it or on the NC Wildlife site. Now the EBT is a part of that list however it is no longer on the protected species of NC list as of the November 08 list. I have still been doing any research to see if anything has changed as far at that old "Turtle Law" however I have not found anything. Now as others have said, as long as you are not selling them or making a huge spectacle over your turtles then you probably won't have an issue however it is considered a class 3 misdemeanor to violate the 4 turtle rule, according to the SB 825 anyway. Well hopefull this helps you out and if any other NC residents that need the info or have any updated info on the subject. "


So it sounds to me that you probably can't breed them because that might put you over the 4 that you are allowed. The rule says you can't collect them from the wild and sell them, but doesn't talk about selling captive born babies. 

This was too small print and too long for me to read, but you may find it useful:

http://www.ncparc.org/WG-PTR/FAQ about SB285.pdf


----------



## bmt123 (Mar 31, 2013)

Do eastern box turtles fall into either of the two families


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes, they are emydidae.


----------



## bmt123 (Mar 31, 2013)

Since I live with 4 people does that mean I can posses 16 turtles.


----------

